# لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟



## amali (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟


هل من مجيب​


----------



## peace_86 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

*أعتقد أن بعضها ينقل الأمراض ..
لا أدري سأبحث عن الموضوع ..

شكراً أمالي على الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

*عن اي نوع من الذباب تتسألين؟*

*الذباب ينقل الامراض لانه ينقل باكتريا و بروتوزنات التي في بعض الاحيان تسبب امراض خطيرة جدا*


----------



## peace_86 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

هذا الرابط قرأته بشكل عشوائي:
http://www.arabvet.com/modules/mysections/article.php?lid=319

وهذا الرابط يتحدث عن أخطر ذبابة "تسي تسي" التي تؤدي إلى الموت:
http://www.fao.org/arabic/newsroom/news/2002/5842-ar.html


*لي عودة....*


----------



## amali (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> *عن اي نوع من الذباب تتسألين؟*
> 
> *الذباب ينقل الامراض لانه ينقل باكتريا و بروتوزنات التي في بعض الاحيان تسبب امراض خطيرة جدا*



اولا شكرا لتواجدك

ثانيا يا استاذ لا تذهب بعيدا 

هل فكرت يوما لماذا لا ينقل لنا مرض السيدا او السل عن طريق الذباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amali (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



peace_86 قال:


> *أعتقد أن بعضها ينقل الأمراض ..
> لا أدري سأبحث عن الموضوع ..
> 
> شكراً أمالي على الموضوع*




شكرا لك يا استاذ

و انا في  انتظاركــــــ


----------



## My Rock (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



amali قال:


> اولا شكرا لتواجدك
> 
> ثانيا يا استاذ لا تذهب بعيدا
> 
> هل فكرت يوما لماذا لا ينقل لنا مرض السيدا او السل عن طريق الذباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
ما هذا الاسلوب؟ انا لم اذهب بعيدا يا اخت, انا اتكلم بالحقائق العلمية

عدم نقل الذباب لمرض السيدا او الايدز لان المرض هذا ينتقل عن طرق الدم فقط لذلك الذباب غير قادر على حمله و نشره

اما عن مرض السل فهو ينتشر عن طريق الهواء اذا سعل شخص و بذلك الذباب قادر على نقله


----------



## Tabitha (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

*أختنا أمالي  ,

لماذا كل هذه الإستماتة لنصرة الحشرة المدعوة **ذبابة* !!


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



amali قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عجبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
مين قالك يا مالي ان الذبابه لا تنقل الامرااااااض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الظاهر ان حضرتك مرحتيش مدارس ولا دخلتي جامعات ولا حتى قريتي كتب علميه من باب الفضول لا التثقف 
وفيه اختراع اسمو قاتل الذباب والحشرات يا ترى انتو بتستعملو والا بيوتكم مليانه ذباب وبتتبركو بيه كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعشان خاطر عيونك اتفضلي اقري واتثقفي وبلاش جهل مدقع ​ 
http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/11/03/article198784.html​ 
يا ريت بقا حضرتك تجيبيلنا تقارير وابحاث بتقول ان الذباب مش بينقل الامراض 
اغرب موضوع قريتو في المنتدى :close_tem
بيدل على جهل قاتل 
رحمتك يا رب ​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

ههههههههههه

اظن ان هذا الموضوع رد على ان الذباب علاج في الاسلام

لا هو الذباب فعلا ينقل الامراض

ذبابة المنزل تنقل الأمراض الجلدية والمعوية وآفات العيون
http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/11/03/article198784.html


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

ها يا امال ؟

هل ما زلت تقبلين ان الذباب يأتي على طعامك وتأكلي من الطعام ؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

د. خالد بن عبدالله المنيع
    تشكل النظافة عنصرا اساسيا للوقاية من العديد من الامراض وبالمقابل تلعب بعض الحشرات المنزلية دورا نشطا في نقل بعض الامراض ومن ذلك الذباب المنزلي حيث توجد من الذباب عشرات الأنواع وأغلب هذه الأنواع ينقل الأمراض عن طريق لدغ الشخص أو الحيوان المريض وحمل بعض الميكروب وحقنه في الشخص السليم، وقد يمر الميكروب في جسم الذبابة بدورة معينة قبل أن تحقنه مع لعابها في جسم الشخص السليم. 
ومن ناحية أخرى فإن بعض الذباب مثل الذباب المنزلي العادى لا يتغذى على الدم بسبب عدم اكتمال جهاز الثقب والامتصاص في فمه، ولهذا فإنه يمتص غذاءه من القمامة والقاذورات التى يقف عليها فإذا ما انتقل منها إلى المأكولات السليمة فإنه ينقل إليها الميكروبات التى تلتصق بجسمه بصورة آلية. 

ينتشر هذا الذباب في معظم أنحاء العالم، ولكن كثافته تزداد على حسب بعض الظروف البيئية. وأهمها الجو الدافىء، وانعدام النظافة العامة في البيوت وخارجها، وكثرة ما يلقى على الأرض من مواد متحللة وتالفة وإفرازات بشرية وحيوانية، وعدم الاهتمام بتغطية المواد الغذائية التى تجتذب الذباب مثل التمور والمواد السكرية المصنعة وغير المصنعة واللحوم. 

ويعيش هذا الذباب في كل فصول السنة ولكنه يكثر بصفة خاص في شهري مايو ويونيو وشهرى سبتمبر وأكتوبر، وهو لا يتحمل الحرارة الشديدة، ولهذا فإنه يخلد للراحة في أواسط الأيام الحارة وينشط في الصباح الباكر والمساء، أما في أيام الشتاء الباردة فإنه لا ينشط إلا في أواسط النهار ويتكاثر هذا الذباب في القاذورات حيث تضع الأنثى بيضها في مجموعات تحتوى كل منها على ما بين 120و 150بيضة، ويفقس البيض في خلال فترة تتراوح بين 10و 24ساعة وتخرج منه يرقات تمر في دورة محددة لها عدة مراحل تستغرق في مجموعها ما بين سبعة وعشرة أيام، وتنتهى بخروج الذباب الناضج الذي يعيش حوالي شهر واحد. وفي خلال هذا الشهر تضع الأنثى ما بين 600و 900بيضة. 

وبسبب قذارة الحياة التى يحياها هذا النوع من الذباب وقذارة الأوساط التى يتجمع فيها ويتغذى على محتوياتها فإنه ينقل ميكروبات العديد من الأمراض نقلاً آلياً بالطرق الآتية: 

1التصاق الميكروبات بجسمه ونقلها إلى الطعام أو إلى بعض أعضاء الجسم الحساسة 

مثل العيون. 

2خروجها مع البراز الذي يفرزه على الطعام حيث أن الميكروبات لا تهضم بداخله. 

3خروجها مع القىء الذي يتقيأه على الطعام. 
والأمراض التى ينقلها الذباب المنزلي كثيرة ومتنوعة، وتشمل بعض أمراض العيون مثل التراخوما والرمد الصديدى وبعض الأمراض الجلدية، ومعظم الأمراض المعوية مثل الكوليرا والتيفود، والباراتيفود، وإسهال الأطفال، والدوسنتاريا بنوعيها الباسلية والأميبية، والتسمم الغذائي، والدفتريا.

http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/11/03/article198784.html


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

ها يا امال ؟

هل ما زلت تقبلين ان الذباب يأتي على طعامك وتأكلي من الطعام ؟


----------



## فادية (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*

الظاهر امال رجعت في كلامها 
ربنا يكون في العون ​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *أختنا أمالي ,*
> 
> *لماذا كل هذه الإستماتة لنصرة الحشرة المدعوة **ذبابة* !!


 
علشان المسلمين بيتعالجوا بجناح الذبابة :t17:

فا نظام سنه يعني :shutup22:


----------



## amali (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



فادية قال:


> الظاهر امال رجعت في كلامها
> ربنا يكون في العون ​



لا يا قمورة انا لم اتراجع و الدليل اني اهو رديت عليكي:t26::t26:


----------



## amali (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> علشان المسلمين بيتعالجوا بجناح الذبابة :t17:
> 
> فا نظام سنه يعني :shutup22:



يا استاذ هو في حد جاب سيرة الاديان هنا :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## amali (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



THE GALILEAN قال:


> ها يا امال ؟
> 
> هل ما زلت تقبلين ان الذباب يأتي على طعامك وتأكلي من الطعام ؟



طبعاااااااااااااا نعم يا استاذ 

شكرا لتواجدك نورت الموضوع​


----------



## amali (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



peace_86 قال:


> هذا الرابط قرأته بشكل عشوائي:
> http://www.arabvet.com/modules/mysections/article.php?lid=319
> 
> وهذا الرابط يتحدث عن أخطر ذبابة "تسي تسي" التي تؤدي إلى الموت:
> ...



فعلا يا استاذ هناك انواع خطيرة من الذباب خصوصا سي سي شكرا لك على الرابط

لكن اللي محيرني لماذا الذباب ينقل بعض الامراض و بس؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



amali قال:


> طبعاااااااااااااا نعم يا استاذ
> 
> شكرا لتواجدك نورت الموضوع​


----------



## amali (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



THE GALILEAN قال:


>





:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:

مش عاجبك كلامي


----------



## فادية (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا الذباب لا ينقل الامراض؟؟؟*



amali قال:


> لا يا قمورة انا لم اتراجع و الدليل اني اهو رديت عليكي:t26::t26:


 

انا مش لاقيه رد بخصوص الموضوع 
وكمان انتي تراجعتي عن موضوعك الاول 
انتي دلوقتي بتقولي انك بتعترفي بان بععععض انواع الذباب بينقل الامراض 
ممكن نعرف انتي عايزة تقولي ايه من الموضوع دا كلو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت تشرحي وجهه نظرك عشان نعرف نرد عليكي ​


----------

